
Fred Wilson: Hot Potato And Drop.io Are Failures - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/fred-wilson-hot-potato-and-dropio-are-failures-that-came-crashing-to-the-ground-2010-11
======
space-monkey
Things may be a little crazy, but I don't see $10M
(<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20013223-36.html>) as just a signing
bonus.

